# Script to get the 6.3 slices



## hondafan

After much reading here and DDB (thanks Jeanesco aka Alphawolf), I modified the showcases script that comes with the zipper. It worked for me, I got the slices in the next 2AM download. My HR10 hasn't made any calls in years.

UPDATED FOR THE 6.2a SLICES FOR THE SD TIVOS 

tested to work on a Hughes SD-DVR40 and a Hughes HDVR2


----------



## rbautch

Nice work, AW.


----------



## NickCat

That's really cool. How does it work? I checked out the file itself, but I know programming but don't know diddly about tivo programming.


----------



## RxMan

Does this mean the slices are still being sent down? I thought there was a delay.


----------



## Finnstang

From what everyone has been seeing, the slices are still being downloaded but just not being activated.


----------



## RxMan

Good news. I searched here and on DDB and can't find info on you to use this script. Can't find anything about it actually. Any ideas?


----------



## wmldwilly

Did anyone else get the tivo service message last week that "an important software update is on the way", that went on to detail that Oct. 4 (it was that specific) was scheduled for the upgrade to 6.3? I took a shot of the screen if anyone is curious.


----------



## vMAC

What is this script? What does it do?


----------



## vertigo235

This script makes your TiVo download the 6.3 slices when it does the TiVo Data Update.


----------



## mr.unnatural

Actually, the files are downloaded to everyone. The script just tells the HDTivo not to delete them.


----------



## Markman07

This worked for me the first night I had the slices after running the script! Then I called my friend the slicer and he put them to work.


----------



## Blitz68

How is the add63.tcl files used, I mean what do you do with it?

And, can you make it get the 6.3 update without a phone line connected?


----------



## mr.unnatural

> How is the add63.tcl files used, I mean what do you do with it?


It's a tcl script. You copy it over to your Tivo, make it executable, and execute it.



> And, can you make it get the 6.3 update without a phone line connected?


If you''ve hacked your HDTivo you can install it manually by modifying the installSw.itcl script in the /tvbin directory on your HDTivo. There are lots of posts with info on what you need to do to perform the upgrade.


----------



## Lord Vader

vertigo235 said:


> This script makes your TiVo download the 6.3 slices when it does the TiVo Data Update.


I would assume this is done every night. I posted this in another thread here...

Two things here...

1.) I was at my old man's Tuesday afternoon to ftp and run add63.tcl on his HR10-250, which didn't yet get the 6.3a upgrade. I successfully ran the script after ftping it to his unit and got the response that says "if the slices are still in the stream, you will receive them at the next 2AM download" (or something like that).

2.) While I was at it, I ran the Showcases.tcl script on this Zippered unit, as he wanted Showcases and yellow stars (this allows him to watch the weekly NFL highlight downloads). That ran OK as well, giving the message "Showcases will begin tomorrow."

My father this afternoon did the "echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh" thing and his unit still says 3.1.5f. No 6.3a. Also, his showcases didn't show up this morning.

So, I thought I'd check with the masses here to see if the unit should have been rebooted manually after these two scripts were uploaded and run? If that didn't matter, was his not receiving the 6.3a upgrade a result of the slices no longer being available, or should he not expect them for a couple days after the add63 script is run? Just wondering.


----------



## jkrell

I wants my slices!

I used check4slices.sh, determined that they weren't there (also looked in SWsystem in MFS on TWP).

I then ran add63.tcl and it said they'd be downloaded (the usual message). However, they are still not there. Is it likely they'll come over the next few nights? Hasn't everybody already received the slices? It seemed like the rollout was supposed to be completed yesterday, but BOTH of my HR10-250s do not have the slices.

Background info: 2 HR10-250s, zippered, no phone lines connected.


----------



## pilotbob3

I messed up my 6.3a installation a few days ago. Started from scratch and rebuilt and hacked a 3.11.5f system. I've run the add63.tcl script but for the last two nights I have not received the 6.3a slices. Unfortunately, I did not have the presence of mind to copy them when I had them  . 

Can anyone verify that they have received 6.3a in the last two nights???

Thx


----------



## Lord Vader

I read somewhere that DirecTV has finished the upgrade. I don't know if this is accurate, however.


----------



## jkrell

If we haven't gotten the slices yet, and DirecTV supposedly finished the upgrade, should we call and tell them our HR10-250s have not been upgraded as all others have?? Can anyone confirm what Lord Vader saw somewhere? 

I feel left in the cold -- why would my boxes have not downloaded the slices?


----------



## Blitz68

Are you boxes hacked and told not to dial in or take software upgrades?


----------



## stevecon

Worked like a charm! Found it waiting in MFS this AM for me. Now, if I can only get the Slicer Download link regenerated... sigh


----------



## jkrell

Blitz68 said:


> Are you boxes hacked and told not to dial in or take software upgrades?


As mentioned in my prior post, I have 2 boxes, both zippered. They do not dial, but my understanding is they should have downloaded the slices (via satellite) but not installed them (which requires a call-in).


----------



## jkrell

stevecon said:


> Worked like a charm! Found it waiting in MFS this AM for me. Now, if I can only get the Slicer Download link regenerated... sigh


Did you run add63.tcl yesterday? I am just nervous because, while I have NO intention of installing 6.3 now, I'd like to make sure I have it so I can install it once the kinks with slicer, etc., get ironed out. I guess my only option if add63.tcl won't work is to wait for an image...


----------



## Lord Vader

jkrell, I ran the add63 script on my old man's HR10-250 a couple days ago, and he still hasn't received the 6.3a slices.


----------



## pilotbob3

pilotbob3 said:


> I messed up my 6.3a installation a few days ago. Started from scratch and rebuilt and hacked a 3.11.5f system. I've run the add63.tcl script but for the last two nights I have not received the 6.3a slices. Unfortunately, I did not have the presence of mind to copy them when I had them  .
> 
> Can anyone verify that they have received 6.3a in the last two nights???
> 
> Thx


Just an update- received my slices last night.


----------



## stevecon

jkrell said:


> Did you run add63.tcl yesterday? I am just nervous because, while I have NO intention of installing 6.3 now, I'd like to make sure I have it so I can install it once the kinks with slicer, etc., get ironed out. I guess my only option if add63.tcl won't work is to wait for an image...


Yes, I ran it that evening, and found it the next morning. From what I've read, it should stay on your drive until you're ready. The info w/ the script says that basically all HR10-250's get the slices, but TiVo deletes them until a certain date comes. The script just prevents the the deletion.


----------



## hondafan

Lord Vader, you should only run add63.tcl, not showcases.tcl.

Whichever you ran last is the only one with any effect.


----------



## Lord Vader

I ran add63.tcl Friday, the last thing I ran. As of today, my father's HR10-250 still doesn't have 6.3a


----------



## vertigo235

Will the script work for 6.3a as well?


----------



## jkrell

I have too many TiVos. I mistakenly ran add63.tcl on my DSR 7000s not my HR10-250s. Once I figured this out yesterday and ran add63.tcl on the correct TiVos, I found success. Woke up this morning to find 6.3a on both HR10-250s.


----------



## Brillian1080p

Any particular folder the script goes in?


----------



## Lord Vader

vertigo235 said:


> Will the script work for 6.3a as well?


Yes.


----------



## Lord Vader

Brillian1080p said:


> Any particular folder the script goes in?


Nope. IIRC, I think I ftp'd it to my /tmp folder.


----------



## Brillian1080p

Well I can confirm Directv is still sending 6.3. I've been checking the mfs since the day the rollout started. I've tried making a daily call, which always fails at negotiation.

I ftp'd this script over, changed it's attributes and executed it about 9:30pm last night.

I now have 6.3 sitting in the MFS!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Markman07

If anyone see's 6.3b let us all know :-D Earl says it is coming soon.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=330528


----------



## Brillian1080p

Then maybe I'll wait to install 6.3b. Yeah right, like that's gonna happen.


----------



## Markman07

In the HD forum they are saying the latest upgrade is showing up. I ran this little program again to see if I get the slices after tonights download.


----------



## Brillian1080p

Man doggies! When stuff works it works.

Just read your post and decided to check.

I've got 6.3b siting in the MFS. Guess I'll be busy today slicing and dicing, you know, generally messing up a good thing.


----------



## Sirshagg

Didn't do anything special and when i just checked in TivoWebPlus there it was 6.3b-01-2-357

Now I gotta remember how to do the slice install.


----------



## Markman07

Slices showed up after last night's download. Time to get the Slicer out again.

Instructions for running it http://www.*************.com/article/13324/

****** = DVR Playground without the space


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

There should be a 6.3b-specific article up soon at DVRp within a day or so.


----------



## RxMan

Is 6.3b still being sent? I used this script successfully for 6.3a, but have been unable to get 6.3b the last two nights.


----------



## RxMan

I am trying once again. Does this script run for a certain amount of time and then stop because I ran it a few weeks ago? I ran it again this morning and will hope 6.3b is back in the stream.


----------



## Finnstang

In the "Upgrading Your Hacked HR10-250 to 6.3" thread, someone has posted a link to his site where he put the slices in tar format so you can just ftp them over, untar them, and load them into MFS.


----------



## PJO1966

Question about the add63 script... 

I'm still running 3.1. 6.3a is on my system but 6.3b has not found its way into mfs yet. Will this script bring in 6.3b even though I don't have 6.3a running or should I use the slicer to activate 6.3a first?


----------



## Lord Vader

The script will work for 6.3b as well; however, neither I nor many others have been able to get 6.3b yet, which doesn't really bother me anyway. I'm at 6.3a and will stay there most likely indefinitely. Slicing to 6.3b completely wiped out ALL my connectivity, including via serial, forcing me to pull the drive and start from scratch. 

Now that I have too many recordings, I can't take that chance again.


----------



## PJO1966

Lord Vader said:


> The script will work for 6.3b as well; however, neither I nor many others have been able to get 6.3b yet, which doesn't really bother me anyway. I'm at 6.3a and will stay there most likely indefinitely. Slicing to 6.3b completely wiped out ALL my connectivity, including via serial, forcing me to pull the drive and start from scratch.
> 
> Now that I have too many recordings, I can't take that chance again.


I guess I'll stick with 3.1 for a while longer then. I had a lot of audio issues with 6.3a.


----------



## captain_video

I ran the script on all three of my HDTivos shortly after 6.3b was announced about 3-4 weeks ago and had the slices in SwSystem the next morning on all of them.


----------



## Lord Vader

That was 3-4 weeks ago, captain. I had mine the next day, too, but that was way back in late November or early December.

Since Christmas or so, I have been unable to reproduce the same result. I'm not worried, though, because as I've said before, I'm not tempting fate again w/ 6.3b. I'll remain at 6.3a, which unlike 6.3b, actually works for me.


----------



## hondafan

updated


----------



## Da Goon

thanks.


----------



## JWThiers

I tried this script on 2 of my zippered DSR708's 2 nights ago and still nothing. 

ftp'd both over, set tivo into read/write just to be sure, ran and got the message that it would be downloaded in the next 2 am download, set back to Read Only, and nothing.

Any Ideas?


----------



## tsunami

I ran add add63.tcl last night and check4slices says I got it.
But to run slicer you need the exact name of the update. What is it?


----------



## JWThiers

IIRC, try going to the MFS tab in TWP, and near the bottom click on SwSystem. You will get a page that lists all of the System software on your tivo the bottom one of which says "ACTIVE" and lists an ID number. The Active one should say something like 6.2-01-2-xxx (xxx is the code for your tivo model). The other ones should say something like 6.2a-01-2-xxx. The one you want is the one with the same xxx as the current active system.


----------



## tsunami

When I went to TWP I saw this (note, I have an HR10-250).

Name	Type	Id	Date Time	Size
6.3b-01-2-357	tyDb	1488256	12/15/06 08:59	796
ACTIVE	tyDb	1488256	12/15/06 08:59	796

It doesn't list the C version at all.


----------



## Markman07

On my HR10-250 unit this script is not working. I had used it to get the 6.3a and 6.3b slices back when they first came out but this time I can't pull in the 6.3c slices. I have tried the latest release of the script also and same thing. I guess I have used all my free tokens for getting this script to work for me.


----------



## Lord Vader

I am pretty sure the 6.3 slices are no longer in the stream, which is why you guys have been unable to capture them using add63.tcl. You'll have to try via the phone line, IF that would even work.


----------



## SteelersFan

If I have 6.2a slices on one of my boxes, can I copy them to other boxes? Anyone know how or know where I can look for the info?

ETA: I found one answer here.


----------



## tsunami

Lord Vader said:


> I am pretty sure the 6.3 slices are no longer in the stream, which is why you guys have been unable to capture them using add63.tcl. You'll have to try via the phone line, IF that would even work.


Don't you have to remove some lines to allow updates though?


----------



## JWThiers

Anyone??
Tried again this time left the system mounted rw. Still nothing.

ANY ideas?


JWThiers said:


> I tried this script on 2 of my zippered DSR708's 2 nights ago and still nothing.
> 
> ftp'd both over, set tivo into read/write just to be sure, ran and got the message that it would be downloaded in the next 2 am download, set back to Read Only, and nothing.
> 
> Any Ideas?


----------



## Lord Vader

Because the 6.3c slices are no longer being sent via the datastream, running add63.tcl is moot.


----------



## SteelersFan

Lord Vader said:


> Because the 6.3c slices are no longer being sent via the datastream, running add63.tcl is moot.


JW is looking for 6.2a as many others probably are. I tried this script last night on 4 of my boxes (3 of which are unsubbed and weren't connected to the sat until just before I ran the script, not sure if that matters), but so far no slices.


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, considering it's in the *6.3c* thread and that the comments reflected this, I assumed y'all were talking about 6.3c.


----------



## SteelersFan

Lord Vader said:


> Well, considering it's in the *6.3c* thread and that the comments reflected this, I assumed y'all were talking about 6.3c.


We've (SD Tivo owners) now been included.


----------



## JWThiers

Lord Vader said:


> Because the 6.3c slices are no longer being sent via the datastream, running add63.tcl is moot.


Are you repyling to me?
If so I am not trying to get the 6.3c slices (DSR708 is NOT HD). The add63.tcl has been updated to include 6.2a and is now add6x.tcl. I am trying to get the 6.2a slices not 6.3c. The 6.2a updates should still be coming down. The last I checked my fathers unhacked DSR704 had not received the update yet either, so I know they are not done with the updates yet.


----------



## Gunnyman

they're apparently not in the stream every night.


----------



## vMAC

So will this help my system download 6.3c? Or do I need another script for that?


----------



## tsunami

OK, I don't have 6.3c and I hear it isn't in the stream.
That seems hard to believe.
What if someone bought a HR10-250 (old one sitting around from eBay)and fired it up for the first time. Doesn't D* want them to get the update?
Now I have Vonage so a phone call is always tricky. But it gets worse. I tried to force two calls and both times the TiVO rebooted before it connected.
Am I stuck?
Does that mean my HR10-250 won't record anything until the old DST day comes and goes?


----------



## Lord Vader

There is an Instantcake 6.3c image available. You can always go that route. Of course, you'd lose your recordings.


----------



## vMAC

Does this script work for 6.3c and 6.2a? Or does it only work now for 6.2a? I just ran this on my HR10 and it said that 6.2 will be downloaded at 2am? That's not what I want I want 6.3c was I supposed to modify the script in any way?


----------



## Lord Vader

It works for both. You're fine. However, you most likely will not get 6.3c, as it is no longer in the datastream.


----------



## tnedator

Lord Vader said:


> It works for both. You're fine. However, you most likely will not get 6.3c, as it is no longer in the datastream.


How do those of us that didn't get it, get it? One of my recievers wasn't making phone calls, so I have the 6.3c slices on one, but not the other.


----------



## JWThiers

Since it is not in the stream anymore the only way to get it that I can think of is either force a call to D*, see if a 6.3c version of Instantcake is available or go image begging from someone.


----------



## Lord Vader

Instantcake 6.3c *is* available.


----------



## tnedator

Image doesn't help if you have a ton of recordings, does it?


----------



## Lord Vader

Of course not.


----------



## glitchsys

tnedator said:


> Image doesn't help if you have a ton of recordings, does it?


Can't the recordings be copied onto a PC, or even another Series 2 DVR, then you can do the image/new zippering-superpatch, and then copy the recordings back?

I myself am stuck. Just last week I got my 2 Tivo's from EBay, got the 62small image and did the zipper and I finally thought I was done screwing w/ my DVR's for now, and now I find out there's a 6.2a! sigh. The one in the living room has about a weeks worth of recordings I'll lose only if I absolutely must, the one in the bedroom I accidently blew out the recordings last night when trying to upgrade the hard drive to a quieter one, so the one in the bedroom is most expendable. I'm thinking of upgrading the livingroom first, so I just ran the add6x.tcl script on it and will watch to see what happens.


----------



## tnedator

glitchsys said:


> Can't the recordings be copied onto a PC, or even another Series 2 DVR, then you can do the image/new zippering-superpatch, and then copy the recordings back?
> 
> I myself am stuck. Just last week I got my 2 Tivo's from EBay, got the 62small image and did the zipper and I finally thought I was done screwing w/ my DVR's for now, and now I find out there's a 6.2a! sigh. The one in the living room has about a weeks worth of recordings I'll lose only if I absolutely must, the one in the bedroom I accidently blew out the recordings last night when trying to upgrade the hard drive to a quieter one, so the one in the bedroom is most expendable. I'm thinking of upgrading the livingroom first, so I just ran the add6x.tcl script on it and will watch to see what happens.


copying to PC is painfully at slow at best. For instance, I have the first 25 episodes of Star Trek Enterprise in HD, which is a show I have never seen. It would take ages for those to copy across, if it even works. Sometimes large programs simply fail to copy correctly.


----------



## 100Tbps

Forcing a daily call yesterday to retrieve 6.2a overnight didn't help. The script hasn't helped after trying for several days in a row. 

Does anyone have a clean (pre-hacked) copy of the 6.2a tivoapp? I believe that's all we need. From there, we can add whichever hacks we like.


----------



## JWThiers

All you need is an unhacked 6.2a you can apply the patch yourself if you need to.


----------



## 100Tbps

JWThiers said:


> All you need is an unhacked 6.2a you can apply the patch yourself if you need to.


If you're responding to my request for an unmodified 6.2a tivoapp file, you basically said the same thing.

I can't seem to obtain it from DTV via the stream, so how are you proposing I get it if not somone posting it? I don't want the entire image, I just want the lone ~20 MB file. I can apply the hacks on my own.


----------



## JWThiers

100Tbps said:


> Does anyone have a clean (pre-hacked) copy of the 6.2a tivoapp? I believe that's all we need. From there, we can add whichever hacks we like.


Looked to me like you were asking for a hacked tivoapp.


----------



## willardcpa

JWThiers said:


> Looked to me like you were asking for a hacked tivoapp.


Yeah, but why is he asking for it in the "Script to get the 6.3 slices thread"???? OMG, I've turned into one of the DDB types!!!!


----------



## JWThiers

willardcpa said:


> Yeah, but why is he asking for it in the "Script to get the 6.3 slices thread"???? OMG, I've turned into one of the DDB types!!!!


If you check the 1st post you will see that the script has been updated to also do 6.2a. Thats what I'm looking for also.


----------



## Finnstang

100Tbps said:


> Forcing a daily call yesterday to retrieve 6.2a overnight didn't help. The script hasn't helped after trying for several days in a row.
> 
> Does anyone have a clean (pre-hacked) copy of the 6.2a tivoapp? I believe that's all we need. From there, we can add whichever hacks we like.


I have a copy of the original 6.2a tivoapp. Has anyone confirmed that this works OK just replacing the tivoapp? I thought that there were a few more differences than just the tivoapp.


----------



## doconeill

I'm a bit confused...in order to get 6.2a slices, I need to run add6x.tcl (done) and then have the system dialed in? Does this mean I have to completely un-hack all of my TiVos and then have it dial in as if it was a virgin 6.2 system? Or can I undo part of the steps?

None of my systems have received 6.2a slices via sat.

Can I force the call to get the slices as well? The DST Debacle is next weekend, and I was hoping to get all this done THIS weekend...


----------



## Finnstang

If someone wants to test this, they can. It downloaded OK for me but I am unable to test it. Again...this file is NOT tested.


----------



## HUGE2U

Is 6.3c still in the stream or not? One unit has it, the other does not and I am nervous that DST will screw up my recordings.


HUGE


----------



## JWThiers

Finnstang said:


> If someone wants to test this, they can. It downloaded OK for me but I am unable to test it. Again...this file is NOT tested.


I can give it a shot tonight or this weekend on my unsubscribed machine. Just trying to figure what would be the best way to skin this cat. Nothing important is on the machine that I can't transfer off fairly easily.

lets see, 
screwdriver ... check
62a tivoapp...check
superpatch for 6.2a ... check
set_mrv_name_67.tcl ... check

Captain Chaos, & Major Brain Damage please report to surgery.


----------



## grazit

Can anyone tell me where SwSystem is located on the Tivo? My FTP tool has the ability to connect to two different targets at the same time and copy files binary between them. One of my tivos has the 6.2a files and the other does not for some unknown reason.


----------



## Finnstang

It is in the MFS file system, so you won't be able to telnet to it and grab the slices like you want to.


----------



## 100Tbps

Finnstang said:


> If someone wants to test this, they can. It downloaded OK for me but I am unable to test it. Again...this file is NOT tested.


Thanks, Finnstang.

I recall reading at ddb the only file difference between 6.2 and 6.2a was the tivoapp. This would be consistent with the 6.3 progression to 6.3c.

My 6.2 tivoapp is roughly 18MB. The file on this site is less than 5 MB. Did you post this or find this from another board? I didn't download it, but I have to wonder if the zip compression could really work that well.

For those of you curious about this, a corrupt or non-existent tivoapp puts you into a reboot loop, so please don't experiment without understanding the ramifications of what you're doing. Just thought I should say that to maybe save someone a lot of trouble. Of course, it's an excellent learning experience.


----------



## grazit

Thanks Finnstang


----------



## doconeill

100Tbps said:


> My 6.2 tivoapp is roughly 18MB. The file on this site is less than 5 MB. Did you post this or find this from another board? I didn't download it, but I have to wonder if the zip compression could really work that well.


It definitely can. Depends on the contents. If there is a lot of "empty space", or repeatable data, it does really well.

I just zipped the tivoapp off my hdvr2, and got the file slightly smaller (I used the -9 option, which maximizes compression at the cost of how long it takes).

I may try this on my HDVR2 (expendable and rebuildable) tonight.


----------



## Finnstang

I compressed it and uploaded it myself. The original file is about 17 MB or so.


----------



## Finnstang

According to the first post in the "6.2a slices now in the stream" thread over at DDB, there are more differences between the two versions than just tivoapp.


----------



## 100Tbps

Finnstang said:


> According to the first post in the "6.2a slices now in the stream" thread over at DDB, there are more differences between the two versions than just tivoapp.


I interpreted post #12 of that same thread to mean 26 of those 27 files were just symlinks, the 27th file being the tivoapp itself. That's what gave me hope that simply replacing the file was all I needed to do and was far less intrusive than a full image upgrade, bootpage flipping, etc.

Thanks for posting the file. My only remaining question (and just thinking out loud, I don't really expect anyone to know for sure) is I wonder how different the images are. My model is a -351. I can't imagine the tivoapp would be different in each image, but I can't base that on any fact.

update: After thinking another minute about this, I'm not sure this might work at all. If those are indeed symlink changes, then 6.2 won't be looking for those things there. Or maybe it doesn't matter? This is way over my skillset.


----------



## Finnstang

The tivoapp should be the same regardless of service number.


----------



## Finnstang

100Tbps said:


> I interpreted post #12 of that same thread to mean 26 of those 27 files were just symlinks, the 27th file being the tivoapp itself. That's what gave me hope that simply replacing the file was all I needed to do and was far less intrusive than a full image upgrade, bootpage flipping, etc.
> 
> Thanks for posting the file. My only remaining question (and just thinking out loud, I don't really expect anyone to know for sure) is I wonder how different the images are. My model is a -351. I can't imagine the tivoapp would be different in each image, but I can't base that on any fact.
> 
> update: After thinking another minute about this, I'm not sure this might work at all. If those are indeed symlink changes, then 6.2 won't be looking for those things there. Or maybe it doesn't matter? This is way over my skillset.


There were originally like 53 files in the diffs list in the first post, but then BTUxNine posted about many of them being symlinks, so the OP then changed the original difs list to reflect that leaving only the listed files as changed files.


----------



## Finnstang

WARNING! THIS IS NOT TESTED!!!

Here is a .tgz file with all the changed files in 6.2a that were listed over at DDB. If someone is so inclined, they can put this tgz in their root directory and do a tar xvzf on it and it will unpack all the files to the proper locations. After unpacking, you will need to go in to /tvbin and backup your original tivoapp to tivoapp.bak and then rename tivoapp.original to tivoapp and reboot. You may want to make a backup of the following files also as they are the ones that changed.



Code:


/bin/ntpdate
/lib/libc.so.6
/lib/libhpkoss.so
/lib/libperfdb.so
/lib/libtmk.so
/lib/libtvutil.so
/tvbin/atscapp
/tvbin/bf
/tvbin/blinkleds
/tvbin/checkpanic-asic
/tvbin/crypto
/tvbin/dssapp
/tvbin/dssapp-sniffer
/tvbin/dssappAV
/tvbin/dssappAV-sniffer
/tvbin/fancontrol
/tvbin/HpkPlatform
/tvbin/http_get
/tvbin/http_post
/tvbin/keydump
/tvbin/modemtype
/tvbin/osdwriter
/tvbin/settime
/tvbin/tclient_post
/tvbin/text2osd
/tvbin/ticket
/tvbin/tivoapp

This was only tested to make sure the right files were in the tgz file and that the tgz file unpacks correctly. The files were taken off of a running 6.2a box.

USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!


----------



## jporter12

No go finnstang. I tried it on my unsubbed DSR7000 and it's now in the reboot loop!

Don't worry, I don't really care about buggering that one up, or I wouldn't have even tried that out! The only reason I did was because I don't have it hooked up to the sat to even get the slices. I think I might hook it up (somehow) and let it grab them. I think I'll run a temporary cable to do so. I really need to get another cable run for the second tuner on one of my subbed boxes anyway!


----------



## Finnstang

jporter12 said:


> No go finnstang. I tried it on my unsubbed DSR7000 and it's now in the reboot loop!
> 
> Don't worry, I don't really care about buggering that one up, or I wouldn't have even tried that out! The only reason I did was because I don't have it hooked up to the sat to even get the slices. I think I might hook it up (somehow) and let it grab them. I think I'll run a temporary cable to do so. I really need to get another cable run for the second tuner on one of my subbed boxes anyway!


Did you try just the tivoapp, or the tgz with all the files in it?


----------



## klaroby

Can someone post a 6.3c tivoapp? I did not get the slices.


----------



## Finnstang

Here is an unmodified 6.3c tivoapp. Again, just as with the other files I've uploaded, it is UNTESTED! I suggest having a working serial cable in case it doesn't work.


----------



## JWThiers

I still haven't got the slices on my zippered Tivo's. My fathers unhacked ones got the upgrade last night. and I ran the add6.x script last night also.

I think I am just gonna unhack to get the upgrade and rezipper later. Do I have to do anything besides run tweak_uninstall?


----------



## doconeill

JWThiers said:


> I still haven't got the slices on my zippered Tivo's. My fathers unhacked ones got the upgrade last night. and I ran the add6.x script last night also.


Same here...I'm not feeling the love...


----------



## Finnstang

Why do you think that unhacking will allow it to get the slices? Have you tried enabling network calling and forcing a call on the unit that doesn't have the slices?


----------



## rbautch

Same here. Ran the script and forced a call over the network. No (6.2a) slices yet.


----------



## Gunnyman

I've tried everything short of unhacking. one of my hacked units got the slices just fine. 
I think they aren't in the stream full time yet.


----------



## JWThiers

I ran the script and forced the call, No Love. I am now going to try unhacking one and let it get the upgrade naturally and keep trying on the other.

Like I said my fathers unhacked one got it last night, he is just a mile away, I think the only difference is he has an RCA and I have Phillips.


----------



## HellFish

I never received the slices this week, so I'll give this script a try now. Hopefully they'll be in the stream now.

Also, you may want to wait another day or so before unzippering/unhacking your tivos. For one thing, it doesn't seem it's in the stream. Secondly, you should read BTUx9's comments here  in the 6.2 and new DST start time thread. I know he said to wait 24 hours 20 hours ago, but it sounds like something is in the works.

JWT, is it possible your father got the update last week, and the update went through with his most phone call home over the weekend? Reading through several threads here and elsewhere, this is the only instance I've heard where someone received the update over the past 2+ days.

Edit: I am referring to the 6.2->6.2a transition


----------



## Lord Vader

The 6.3c slices are no longer in the stream. You will need to force a call and PERHAPS get them that way.


----------



## JWThiers

HellFish said:


> JWT, is it possible your father got the update last week, and the update went through with his most phone call home over the weekend? Reading through several threads here and elsewhere, this is the only instance I've heard where someone received the update over the past 2+ days.
> 
> Edit: I am referring to the 6.2->6.2a transition


Its possible, but I checked it myself Friday night and showed him how to check and didn't see a pending restart. He also got a message saying he got updated. This morning.


----------



## sealslayer

I'm currently running 6.3a (hacked). I can see the 6.3b slice on my disc, but not the 6.3c slice.

I've been trying for the last couple of days to get the 6.3c slices. I've tried forcing the calls and running the add6x.tcl script (my understanding is that if it is not in the stream, this method won't work). 

My current plan is to:
1. Run add6x.tcl once a day.
2. Try forcing some more calls to see if I get lucky.
3. If by saturday (3/10), I don't see the slices, grab a copy of the 6.3c tivoapp mentioned earlier in this thread and get a copy of the lib????.so file that changed for 6.3b. and manually apply these changes. Would it be better to use slicer to upgrade to 6.3b and then just replace the 6.3b tivoapp with the 6.3c tivoapp?

Any other suggestions?
Does anyone know why 6.3c is not in the upgrade stream anymore?
Are there problems with 6.3c that anyone is aware of that caused Directv from removing this upgrade from the stream? 
Is the "upgrade_software = false" preventing me from getting the slices? Seems to me that I should have the slices by now, they just wouldn't automatically get loaded.
My only concern right now is the DST issue and would like to get this in place before Saturday.


----------



## qdoggg

I've also been trying to get 6.3c for a couple of weeks now on my zippered 6.3b. I've forced networked calls several times after doing the necessary mods and each of the calls were successful... i've also run the add63.tcl script. 

But still nada  ... i have to believe it's just not in stream as has been posted several times previously.

Why would they take it out of the stream so far in advance of the actual Daylight Savings Date?


----------



## Gunnyman

I suspect there are problems being ironed out and these fixes went out the door with problems.


----------



## tsunami

The great thing about TiVO is it records your shows no matter when the are on. So if your favorite show has back to back episodes it gets them both. Moves up and hour, no problem, still records it.
Having said that, I think the DST issue is mighty thin.
Only manual shows will be a problem. 
I know this has been discussed, but I was frantic in trying to find 6.3c. Now I have calmed down.
Instead, I bought a brand new hard drive, sitting in the basement. If on Monday I don't record things, then and only then, will I attempt to get it up to C with it.
I have two shows on manual, Daily Show and Colbert (to avoid all the rebroadcast).
I will set them up as SP's and I think all will be fine.
Then at the end of March I can go back to manuals. By the fall their will probably be a new update OR our HR10-250s will be obsolete.


----------

